# Your Favorite Comedians and Your Type.



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I love stand up comedy also. But....can someone please explain to me what is funny or amusing with " Jim Carey"..I'm a Canadian, he's a Canadian, and yet there is something about this guy that rubs me the wrong way. I don't find anything funny about him, i can't even watch anything that he performs in terms of movies. The only movie i watched him in that i got through was the " Grinch"...only because his face wasn't exposed and it wasn't in comedy form. Maybe my sense of humor is different ? This guy just doesn't do it for me in any way shape or form when expressing himself in a funny manor. I don't see anything funny about this guy, whatsoever.


----------



## Misha (Dec 18, 2011)

Although they are not widely known as comedians, I love artists who can take criticism strongly and face it with dignity. Just like the following two artists when they took a bold shot to accept the Razzies in person:


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Kathy Griffin and Margaret Cho


----------



## sameer6 (Sep 15, 2010)

ISTJ

1. Dieter Hallervorden
2. Will Smith ( He does joke sometimes which are good too.He can do emotional scenes as well..He can dance, sing..what else.He is an All rounder. )
3. Jim Carrey


----------



## enick (Dec 14, 2011)

ENTP here and I love John Caparulo. His jokes and transitions move fast and his jokes seem to mimic how I typically think. I especially love how jokes he tells earlier in the show make suprise apperances later in his set.





 

I also love Rodney Carrington. I think he's NSFW though.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

ENTP here. My favorites are Ricky Gervais, and George Carlin. This is all subject to change any minute now, though.


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

INFP

George Carlin


----------



## zeBunnyQueen (Sep 6, 2010)

INFP

Eddie Izzard
Rowan Atkinson 
and Jim Carey

Non stand-ups:
Conan O'Brien
Bret McKenzie and Jemaine Clement


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I love stand up comedy also. But....can someone please explain to me what is funny or amusing with " Jim Carey"..I'm a Canadian, he's a Canadian, and yet there is something about this guy that rubs me the wrong way. I don't find anything funny about him, i can't even watch anything that he performs in terms of movies. The only movie i watched him in that i got through was the " Grinch"...only because his face wasn't exposed and it wasn't in comedy form. Maybe my sense of humor is different ? This guy just doesn't do it for me in any way shape or form when expressing himself in a funny manor. I don't see anything funny about this guy, whatsoever.


You sound like my dad about Jim Carrey. He cannot stand the guy.
I feel the same way, except change Jim Carrey and comedy to Keanu Reeves and acting. 
I don't know what it is about him (back to Carrey). He's a goofball and the warmth in his humor is very infectious to me. I can't help but smile at his silly antics. Also, he doesn't make it very obvious, but he has dealth with dysthimia and because of that, has this self depreciating and even dark aspect to his style and I admit that I'm somewhat drawn to it. I could totally see why people dislike him though, and his rare stand-up comedy isn't really funny in my opinion.


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

INTP


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

INTP

Dave Chappelle

Wanda Sykes

Patrice O'Neal (Deceased)

Gilbert Gottfried

Adam Carolla

Steven Wright

The Amazing Jonathan

Dave Attell

Mike Robles

Carlos Mencia

Andy Kaufman (Deceased)

Norm Macdonald

...Just to name a few


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

The above featured video of Steven Wright by @BiPedalP314 is a great example of pure play-on-words/word-puns comedy.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

INFJ, and my favorites are:

Eddie Izzard
Dara O'Briain
George Carlin
Frankie Boyle
Patton Oswalt
Milton Jones (when I'm in a certain mood)
"I've just returned from Australia. While I was there, I learned some aboriginee words. Like "boo," which means "to return." Because when you throw an _ordinary_ meringue..."

Ron White
Russell Howard
Jack Whitehall


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

ISTP
Off the top of my head:

George Carlin
Richard Pryor
Eddie Murphy
Mitch Hedberg


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

The Pythons, especially John Cleese, and Robin Williams for me.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

INTJ


----------



## Kaspa (Jul 11, 2011)

INFP.

Louis CK
George Carlin
Bill Hicks

Three big, alltime favorites.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

George Carlin
Eddie Murphy
John Cleese
Robin Williams
Wanda Sykes
Mike Tyson


----------



## newnameything (May 30, 2011)

INFP here.

Bill Hicks is probably my favorite one, though he's not as funny as Louis CK or Karl Pilkington for example. He's smart, sometimes funny and I really like to watch him perform, though he doesn't make me laugh as much. Same goes for Carlin; brilliant guy, not so great comedian.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

INFP - Louis C.K.
followed closely by Mike Birbiglia
and there are probably 10 more I love.


----------



## LostWorld (Feb 4, 2012)

Longdove said:


> INTP
> 
> Dave Chappelle
> 
> ...


WOW I cant believe I just found out about Patrice O'Neal's death RIP to a great comedian.
I feel horrible now that I just found out =/


----------



## Diamondeyes (Sep 19, 2011)

Noel Fielding & Russell Brand


----------



## ItalianJoy18 (Mar 5, 2012)

INFP

I'll admit... Whose Line is it Anyway got me through quite a few hard times...

And actually I'm really impressed with the standup work Greg Proops does. He has a podcast that is funny, but intelligently funny, and really different from WLIIA.

And of course George Carlin....


----------



## Aenima__ (Jun 22, 2011)

ISFJ

I love to laugh so comedy is my thing...

Dane Cook
Geogre Carlin
Pablo Fransisco
Dave Chappelle 
Dennis Leary
Jay Mohr
Jim Gaffigan
Brain Regan 
Daniel Tosh

...Im sure there is more,I just cant think


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

*Jimmy Carr* 
If you haven't seen him, I urge you to watch this. 






*Wil Anderson
*My favourite Aussie comedian along with Tim Minchin. I saw him live and he's extra special to me because so much of his act is about trying to be a good person and he genuinely tries to spread wisdom along with his jokes... and he does it really well. 






*Tim Minchin*






*Simon Amstell
*





Also, David Mitchell, Alan Davies, Bill Bailey, Dylan Moran.

And of course, my favourite duo of comedy - Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie
Back in the day before Laurie was known as House...


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Guess I'll update my post a bit. My favorites are the following (in no order).

Bill Hicks





George Carlin





Demetri Martin





Mitch Hedberg





Steven Wright


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

ISFP

Eddie Murphy
Russell Peters
Chris Rock


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Wanda Sykes by far is my favorite comedian, but personally I have to mention Chelsea Handler, simply because I see so much of myself in her.  

ESTP...? I think?


----------



## Ajatar (Jan 7, 2013)

ISFP if I remember correctly... ? 

Dara O'Brian
Michael McIntyre
Alan Carr (some of his jokes)
Pablo Fransisco
Rowan Atkinson
And a few from Norway, but I won't bother to list them, as you probably don't know who they are. (Wow, I felt like a hipster when I wrote that sentence)


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

omg!!so many that i love!! well i sappose my top 10 in english will be:

eddie murphy
russell peters
sienfeld
chris rock
dave chapelle
martin lowrence
robin williams
jim carry 
and if it's just comedians- not stand up then the marx brothers broke any limit!!!!1


ohh and i'm an ESTP!!!


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

INFP

These comics are my favorite because I find them to be the most honest about what they're talking about, which makes them funnier.

Louis C.K.





Bill Burr





George Carlin





Patton Oswalt





Jim Jeffries


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

INTJ

Patton Oswalt
Louis C.K.
Anthony Jeselnik 
Mike Burbiglia 
Jeff Ross
Demitri Martin
George Carlin
Bill Hicks
Doug Stanhope
Mitch Hedberg 
Margaret Cho
Dave Chapelle 
Daniel Tosh


----------



## DoctorShoe (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm an ISTJ. I don't watch a lot of stand up comedy, but my favourite is George Carlin. I also like Chris Rock.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

INTP, George Carlin is probably my favourite


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

Sean Rouse





Jimmy Carr





David Cross





Doug Stanhope


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

I just discovered Eugene Mirman, and he's quickly become one of my favorites.










I just wish he'd done more standup; I can't find much material. He has a comedy central standup special coming out on DVD, though.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

INFJ and I really like

Dave Chapelle
Donald Glover
Louis C K
Jim Jefferies
Kevin Hart

I'm trying to find more like Louis C K and Jim Jefferies though.


----------



## darkstar88 (Feb 4, 2013)

im INFJ (i think) and in my opinion George Carlin is the best ever. there are many others that deserve an honorable mention (too many to list and a lot of them have already been named) but no one makes me laugh like Carlin. i have just about everything hes ever put out. he had such a long, amazing career.


----------



## pepsivanilla93 (Dec 8, 2012)

George Carlin as number 1. Sharing other places is Daniel Tosh, Kevin Hart, Kat Williams, Jeff Ross, Mitch Hedberg, Doug Benson, and Christopher Titus. I'm an INTP by the way, and I have a wide variety of comedic genres. I like a lot of it.

Interesting note: you can type in comedians on pandora radio and get recommendations similar to their style of comedy.


----------

